# Mesquite for Pens and Bottle Stoppers



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I cut down a 100 year old mesquite tree about 2 years ago and milled it into to 2" slabs. That lumber is about ready to be made into dimensional lumber. I had a lot of scraps left over from the milling process and put it all into a 30 gallon trash can. I was a little bored today and it was over cast so I got out my SCM S400P 16" bandsaw and trimmed up the left overs. The bigger pieces are about 2" thick and the smaller is about 3/4" squarish. Cant wait to make some pens. The mesquite is so beautiful. The tree blew over in a wind storm and was still alive when I cut it down. The bigger slabs are just waiting for me to cut up and make a lot of things.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Mesquite is my favorite wood. Us guys in the southwest are so fortunate to have ready access to it. It looks like you've got some nice leftovers, there. I don't turn at all. But, I'd sure like to see your pens. Some of those pieces look ready for some turquoise and resin.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have watched several videos on youtube about making a vacuum chamber out of a Harbor Freight paint pressure pot. They also have a cheap vacuum pump and with a few fittings you can stabalize pen blanks. I already bought some turquoise powder from Craft Supply USA and will most likely get to the pens after I get all of my unfinished projects in the shop finished. I have 5 mantle clocks 90T done and two chess/checker boards to finish as well as turn a set of chess men on a PSI lathe duplicator I have. I have already turned the pawns and have the blanks all cut and rounded for the rest of the pieces. 

I am trying to clear the decks before I start any new projects.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, Guy. Sounds like your plate is full. My HF pot and, its pieces are still awaiting assembly. My whisky and wine boxes need laser etched and, the resin projects that need the pressure pot are still just vague ideas. And, I feel overwhelmed.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I made the first pen from the above mesquite. I have two more blanks cut out and drilled but need to glue them up and turn.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A very nice pen.


----------

